# How to manage frames properly when dealing with the hive?



## drmanhadan (Jun 13, 2012)

There have been several instances when I've needed to take several frames out of the hive to manage whatever I needed to do inside properly, but I didn't have places to put the frames. 
- *Firstly, *the issue is that wherever I put them, I have to be mindful that the whole thing is covered by bees. 
-* Secondly,* I have to be able to keep them upright, and kept where I don't have to hold them, or have somebody else hold them, because I found out the hard way that holding one frame at a time is hard enough to manage. 
- *Thirdly,* I am looking for a solution to keep the bees off the frames, because it's a bit harder to manage the frames when such a larger portion of the hive is outside the box. Can I use a brush? Will this accomplish anything in removing super frames to get honey and getting the bees off?
[HR][/HR]
*So, I guess I'm wondering:* where can I put them so they are not being held, where I can hold a number of them, and do I need to get the bees off the frames first before handling the hive?


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I put the frames in an empty deep box that is setting on the upside down telescoping cover. Other folks buy a frame holding bracket that hangs off the side of the hive.

I generally do not try to get the bees off the frame.


----------



## drmanhadan (Jun 13, 2012)

Without the empty box, would you recommend a frame holding bracket?
Also, what is your solution for removing super frames for extraction?


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

I like having the box setting on the cover so that I can look quickly to verify that I have not knocked the queen off the frame onto the ground, so frame brackets are not for me, but that is just me.

I harvest just a few frames at a time, so I shake and brush the bees off. Other ways are chemicals that drive the bees down, and I have heard of folks that use leaf blowers.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

If you are only taking a couple of frames at a time you can use a small, pressure tank to blow the bees back into the hive. You may want to put them into an empty hive body to bring them to where you will extract them.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Use an empty box on top of your cover to hold frames removed from the hive. I typically only take one out, just move the others over to look at them and don't remove them unless I'm changing the frames to a new box or doing something like a split. Too much chance of dropping the queen off onto the ground if the frames are not kept over the box.

Once I'm sure the queen is not on the frame I've removed (usually the outside one, so rare to find the queen there) I just lean it up against the front of the hive. The bees usually stay put, and I'd not remove them anyway unless I was harvesting honey.

You cannot have too many empty boxes ready to use....

Peter


----------



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

psfred said:


> Use an empty box on top of your cover to hold frames removed from the hive. I typically only take one out, just move the others over to look at them and don't remove them unless I'm changing the frames to a new box or doing something like a split. Too much chance of dropping the queen off onto the ground if the frames are not kept over the box.


What a good idea!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I like to take 3 out, starting from on end and away from where I think the queen is, if possible. I feel like if I only take one out, there is too much chance of crushing the queen between the frames when moving them around. Leave plenty of room between the frames when checking them.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

"....Once I'm sure the queen is not on the frame I've removed (usually the outside one, so rare to find the queen there) I just lean it up against the front of the hive. The bees usually stay put, and I'd not remove them anyway unless I was harvesting honey...."
Works for me and no hassle or extra equipment 
Good Luck, Mike


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

i have a screened bottom board and extra box I use to hold frames. I put a queen excluder down first because, i've got to use it for something.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Are you asking about handling frames when harvestingf honey or when looking for a queen or doing a simple inspection for disease identification or colony strength assessment?

When I work hives I stand frames on end on the ground leaning against the hive. If I am concerned about the queen bveing on the frames or simply don't want bees on the ground I shake the bees off the comb before I stand it on end next to the hive.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> When I work hives I stand frames on end on the ground leaning against the hive


Yes pull #1 or#10 set it on the ground (after checking for the queen, she will hardly if ever bee on thoes frames) then after working across the hive put the extra frame in the empty space.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Actually I usually start w/ frame 2. I find it easier to remove.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> I stand frames on end on the ground leaning against the hive.


Ditto!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I set the frames on the ground leaning against the hive...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

drmanhadan said:


> There have been several instances when I've needed to take several frames out of the hive to manage whatever I needed to do inside properly, but I didn't have places to put the frames.
> - *Firstly, *the issue is that wherever I put them, I have to be mindful that the whole thing is covered by bees.
> -* Secondly,* I have to be able to keep them upright, and kept where I don't have to hold them, or have somebody else hold them, because I found out the hard way that holding one frame at a time is hard enough to manage.
> - *Thirdly,* I am looking for a solution to keep the bees off the frames, because it's a bit harder to manage the frames when such a larger portion of the hive is outside the box. Can I use a brush? Will this accomplish anything in removing super frames to get honey and getting the bees off?
> ...


Here is basically what I do when working a hive for purposes of inspection or to find what I need to make nucs with.

I smoke the entrance and, as I remove the cover, I smoke the top of the open hive. Then I break the propolis bond between the bottom and top box, making sure that the frames in the top box are broken loose from those in the bottom box. Using smoke as I need to. (Most of my hives are made up of two deeps.)

My next step is to loosen the propolis bond between the outside most frames from the box itself by sticking the hive tool between the frames and the box and prying them away from the sidewall of the box. Then I use the hook end of my tool to break the first and second frame from each other and then the second and third frames from each other. Sticking the blade end down between the first and second frame, close to one end of the frames or the other, using the first frame as a fulcrum, I pry one end of the second frame and grab hold of it by hand and then do the same w/ the other end of the frame.

Once in hand I look at both sides to see what I have in hand. Holding the frame with both hands by the top bar, I shake the frame quickly dislodging the bees thereon, back into the hive. I then stand the frame on end against the hive in a place conveniently placed so I don't kick it.

The next frame I handle in a similar manner, except I will usually leave it in the hive and won't shake the bees off of it. There are exceptions depending on what I am doing at the time. This is a general description of what I do and how I handle frames and the boxes they are housed in.

I hope that helps and welcome questions to garner better understanding.


----------

